# beach cruisers / 26" bikes



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets see some pics, im thinkin of building one after i build my girl a new cruiser so i can ride with her... something like a slightly modded frame, bent fork, the basic shit... nothin fancy... 

anyone got pics?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2007, 10:18 PM~8415714
> *lets see some pics, im thinkin of building one after i build my girl a new cruiser so i can ride with her... something like a slightly modded frame, bent fork, the basic shit... nothin fancy...
> 
> anyone got pics?
> *


try search.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

heres the link :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346762


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

sorry i musta searched fucked up... hahaa, sorry guys.,., 

anyone got a few 26" parts for sale?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2007, 08:18 PM~8415714
> *lets see some pics, im thinkin of building one after i build my girl a new cruiser so i can ride with her... something like a slightly modded frame, bent fork, the basic shit... nothin fancy...
> 
> anyone got pics?
> *











my lady's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I had a 26 cruiser with 140 spokes the banana seat, sissy bar, the apebars and everything but it just got jackked yesterday.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 11:02 AM~8425162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's mine and so is the one in the background


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES CAR CLUB......AUSTIN TEXAS......ONE OF OUR 26 INCH TRIKES.......''SIC THREAT''!...........WATCHA THINK?!....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 31 2007, 09:44 AM~8435921
> *MIRACLES CAR CLUB......AUSTIN TEXAS......ONE OF OUR 26 INCH TRIKES.......''SIC THREAT''!...........WATCHA THINK?!....
> http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/1terrys trike 2.jpg[/IMG
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raider2b2006_@Jul 31 2007, 11:33 AM~8435822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I LIKE THAT ONE. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 09:20 PM~8436691
> *DAMN I LIKE THAT ONE. :cheesy:
> *



I think he's from PHX, he has shown it at the PHX show for the past 3 years in a row. I think I've seen him in San Bernardino once too. Its kind of cool how he did the frame so he could lace leather straps through it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowtie 77 (Sep 24, 2004)

my 3 Baby`s


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

DAM I LIKE THAT BIKE HOMIE WHAT KIND OF FRAME IS THAT? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LJ$LJ (Aug 12, 2005)

its a limo


----------



## Lowtie 77 (Sep 24, 2004)

THX !!

it`s a Dyno Style Stretchframe 26", lowered 7" and some other Modifications


----------



## LJ$LJ (Aug 12, 2005)

thts a nice bike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HERES ANOTHER MIRACLES TRIKE 26" WAT YA THINK.........


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 10:20 AM~8436691
> *DAMN I LIKE THAT ONE. :cheesy:
> *



Thanks man! Yeah I kinda wanted to do sumtin different and i also didnt want a fully wrapped tank. There si an opening there n im thinkin of a way to install a neon light in there for indoor shows n I want a mural and get my fenders either engraved or pinstriped. Our club is gona hit up san diego super show indoor.


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 11:37 AM~8437396
> *I think he's from PHX, he has shown it at the PHX show for the past 3 years in a row.  I think I've seen him in San Bernardino once too.  Its kind of cool how he did the frame so he could lace leather straps through it :thumbsup:
> *



Naw man we aint from phoenix. we from paso robles califas in the central coast in san luis obispo county. we from the city wer that building fell wen that earthquake happend 2 or 3 years ago. We waintin for next year Az show is the shit fun road trip wit all the members. The Loyalty ones cc bc


----------

